# Things to while away the day watching on Youtube



## Droogs (3 Feb 2021)

Thought it would be nice to have a thread with links to interesting projects for us waste a few minutes of the day watching. So thought to start us off with the one below, it has woodwork, metalwork and even new fangled high technology space lasers (well sort of)


----------



## JohnPW (3 Feb 2021)

Old Soviet motorbike rebuild, the video is extremely well made and very watchable, without annoying music, no in-yer-face presenter. And deserves every one of its 23million views.


----------



## moosepig (3 Feb 2021)

I've spent hours watching this fellow - proper craftsman and great, undramatic delivery.



https://www.youtube.com/user/twoodfrd/videos


----------



## Droogs (17 Feb 2021)

Another whimsical but fascinating thing to see


----------



## MARK.B. (22 Feb 2021)

Most enjoyable thank you


----------



## paulrbarnard (22 Feb 2021)

Amazing chain link but one has to ask why?


----------



## Droogs (23 Feb 2021)

Why not? Maybe he has a


----------



## flying haggis (23 Feb 2021)

bigger version here


----------



## flying haggis (23 Feb 2021)

nothing to do with woodwork but definetly looks like fun. more entertaining than the "proper" rally drivers


----------



## JohnPW (28 Feb 2021)

"Made in Sheffield 1954

This is a film made by Mr Ibberson when he was Master Cutler at Sheffield. It shows aspects of the Master Cutler’s Hall and the process of making hand-made cutlery in a small factory."


----------



## selectortone (28 Feb 2021)

I subscribe to this guy's channel: Engel's Coach Shop.

For those of you unfamiliar with him, he's a wheelwright and coachbuilder, building and repairing horse-drawn buggys and carriages in Montana using traditional methods. He brings out a new video evey week and there's something about his laid-back presentation that's really relaxing and enjoyable. 

Here's a good place to start:


----------



## flying haggis (7 Mar 2021)




----------



## heimlaga (10 Mar 2021)

I am down with what in all likelyhood is a flue.
Anyway I have some surplus time for once and is watching youtube and want to add some interresting films:

The building of a traditional færing boat in Sogn in Norway:


Raulandslaft a traditional Norwegian type of corner notch for log building:


Building an eka, a traditional small boat in central Sweden 


A modern skin on frame canoe being built in Germany


Infill plane making in Germany


Forging a traditional Swedish felling axe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPid76-ji-I

Welding new steel onto a worn out axe in Norway:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvAsktFTvgM


----------



## heimlaga (12 Mar 2021)

Making an American long barrel flintlock riffle the 18th century way


----------



## JohnPW (13 Mar 2021)

"Burning CIGARETTE in Epoxy Resin / RESIN ART"


----------



## JohnPW (13 Mar 2021)

From another similar channel, "Bullet Through Playing Card- Slow Motion Epoxy Resin Art"


----------



## mikej460 (13 Mar 2021)

I'm an AC/DC fan so I found this rather entertaining

Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE) - YouTube


----------



## JohnPW (13 Mar 2021)

Highway To Hell done on cellos (!) with special guest.
"2CELLOS - Highway To Hell feat. Steve Vai [OFFICIAL VIDEO]"


----------



## Robbo3 (14 Mar 2021)

Touch Wood commercial
"No tricks. No computer generated images. Just the light hand of Japanese craftsmen"
Built on a hillside this massive wooden marble xylophone plays Bach's Cantata 147 - Jesu, Joy of Man’s Desiring.
It was released the day before a massive earthquake/tsunami in Japan.

3m 4s - 

How it was made
3m 7s - 

More Info & both videos
- TV Commercial: NTT DoCoMo Touch Wood SH-08C “XYLOPHONE (PLAY WOOD)”


----------



## mg123 (14 Mar 2021)

May not be to everyone's taste but these 2 always bring a smile to my face


----------



## Blackswanwood (14 Mar 2021)

This is my favourite woodworking video



It’s a toss up between this and the clip where he talks about having a couple of pints at lunchtime before climbing a chimney as to which one shows how Health and Safety has moved on ...


----------



## kinverkid (14 Mar 2021)

I don't think this chap posts anymore but as a turner I do like to watch how quick a production turner can bang out turnings.


----------



## Fidget (31 Mar 2021)

Not so much woodworking but I found this film from the BFI about life in the countryside a while ago quite interesting









Watch Twenty-four Square Miles - BFI Player


For an impression of what life was like in rural Oxfordshire in the mid-1940s, look no further than this documentary




player.bfi.org.uk


----------



## Droogs (25 Apr 2021)

Here are some interesting new widget and gadgets; a few are even relevant to the workshop


----------



## Cabinetman (25 Apr 2021)

Fidget said:


> Not so much woodworking but I found this film from the BFI about life in the countryside a while ago quite interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that Fidget, absolutely fascinating, it’s not that long ago but it may as well have been 500 years, for the majority of people there was no running water no electricity no mains drains and little chance of improvement unless you moved away. Houses being left derelict in the centre of Oxfordshire is not something that you can imagine now. A fascinating film that showed all aspects of life and makes you realise just how lucky we are now. Ian


----------



## Ttrees (25 Apr 2021)

Here's something that I stumbled across recently.
These guys are moving/salvaging one of those traditional timber framed Japanese temple style houses.


----------



## Droogs (4 May 2021)

Some humour about Ebay knives and their great value


----------



## Droogs (4 May 2021)

Also found this little gem


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (4 May 2021)

Not woodworking but if you enjoy a bracket these guys are good. Project Binky


----------



## flying haggis (5 May 2021)

another car build (but in a different league to anything else and some!)


----------



## danst96 (5 May 2021)

this couple are fairly handy


----------



## Ttrees (5 May 2021)

Wee archived snippet of a fiddle maker describing sycamore tonewood


----------



## tulogngham (6 May 2021)

Is this just me or am I struggling with the accent ?! 
Had to turn on subtitles ! LOL


----------



## Droogs (6 May 2021)

He is a fount of knowledge it is just a pity he is more accent than actual language, some of the stuff the closed caption comes up with are hilarious. Still I now understand in order to make the best fiddle you need a diseased life, sycamore and some 2K year old Bogo


----------



## Garno (6 May 2021)

For those of you interested in making giant thimbles


----------



## Linus (6 May 2021)

kinverkid said:


> I don't think this chap posts anymore but as a turner I do like to watch how quick a production turner can bang out turnings.



This is the one and only Steve Jones, a professional woodturner. What Steve can do with a skew will leave you astounded. He posts on Instagram as stevethewoodturner and his videos are well worth watching if you aspire to turning.


----------



## Droogs (7 May 2021)

Garno said:


> For those of you interested in making giant thimbles



I wonder if he tins them, afterall there is a reason that all copper kitchenware is not copper on the inside


----------



## Boxer (7 May 2021)

This remains one of my favourites. Not woodworking but charming, completely astounding and hilarious.


----------



## hairy (8 May 2021)

I like The Essential Craftsman, who seems to cover many things in building woodwork, some concrete and blacksmithing. His presentation style sits well with me  Two different examples;


----------



## mikej460 (8 May 2021)

Fidget said:


> Not so much woodworking but I found this film from the BFI about life in the countryside a while ago quite interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic film quality and insight to village life around here. We live 10 miles from Banbury which is on the northern-most edge of the region in the film. The filmed village life would have been no different than what it was (and in some cases still is) in our village. I posted it on our village facebook page so many thanks indeed


----------



## Ttrees (8 May 2021)

I was going to edit this in to the other post, but no can do.


----------



## Barnaby Graham (10 May 2021)




----------



## Garden Shed Projects (12 May 2021)

This guy is genius and makes some quirky stuff, often useless but always beautifully made


----------



## flying haggis (13 May 2021)

just a quick video but now you know how industrial robots move limbs


----------



## flying haggis (13 May 2021)

anyone on here ever had an mri scan? think about this when you next go...


----------



## dzj (8 Aug 2021)

That Edd China has a channel an YT. 
I spent 40 minutes yesterday watching him replace a transmission filter and fluid on an old Range Rover.
Don't know why.


----------



## Gerry (9 Aug 2021)

Project Binky episode 35 is out now.

Gerry


----------



## Terrytpot (9 Aug 2021)

JohnPW said:


> Highway To Hell done on cellos (!) with special guest.
> "2CELLOS - Highway To Hell feat. Steve Vai [OFFICIAL VIDEO]"



Have enjoyed what 2Cellos do for quite a while now and in a similar vane this always makes me smile

I’m ashamed to admit that I also find the following humorous


----------



## Filament (10 Aug 2021)

Love mymechanics for calming restoration. My young kids love it too and proudly name the lathe, punches and has been a good way in to interest them in tinkering with tools


----------



## Droogs (15 Aug 2021)

Found this both amusing and thought provoking at the same time (has some swearing)


----------



## Gerry (16 Aug 2021)

Project Binky episode 36 is out now.

Gerry


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (21 Aug 2021)

If you think chainsaws are dangerous then watch this. They bring out the first of the V8 chainsaws about 3 1/2 minutes in.


----------



## JSW (21 Aug 2021)

Love the Binford Logo on the one at 6:28
"Needs more power!!"


----------



## paulrbarnard (21 Aug 2021)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> Not woodworking but if you enjoy a bracket these guys are good. Project Binky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109754



They got the engine started last week!!!


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (21 Aug 2021)

Yes. I saw it. Can’t imagine what it’s gonna be like to drive with, I guess, around 400hp and such a sort wheel base.


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands (22 Aug 2021)

I enjoy watching this chap.
As the title of his channel suggests, he is not an expert, but learning as he goes.
His presentation I think, is very good, and he does make some nice models.


----------



## artie (22 Aug 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> They got the engine started last week!!!


I hope you realise my Sunday is going to be taken up watching this series.

Please think before posting in future.


----------



## Gerry (22 Aug 2021)

Woo hoo


----------



## stuart little (23 Aug 2021)

Gerry said:


> Woo hoo


I noticed that ,by ep.25 Nick's hair had turned grey!! Not surprising!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pils (24 Aug 2021)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> Not woodworking but if you enjoy a bracket these guys are good. Project Binky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 109754



Just wanted to say a very big thank you for pointing this excellent series/build out. I've just finished nearly two days worth of catch up from start to 'finish (nearly)'. THANK YOU.


----------



## nickds1 (24 Aug 2021)

Just a totally awesome bloke...


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (24 Aug 2021)

It my favourite channel on YouTube. I only came across it my self last year and pretty much binge watched all available. These guys are artists.


----------



## Awac (24 Aug 2021)

Amazing, in perfect time. I am practising the squeeze box move….yeah right…


----------



## MikeK (24 Aug 2021)

Awac said:


> Amazing, in perfect time. I am practising the squeeze box move….yeah right…


Some of us will never know, which might be a good thing.


----------



## Awac (24 Aug 2021)

Oh, the jealousy, just because I look good in dance spandex, very practical in the workshop as well, easy to brush wood chips off…


----------



## Flynnwood (25 Aug 2021)

The Vulcan Bomber documentary (1982)


----------



## Barnaby Graham (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Droogs (20 Nov 2021)

I've just enjoyed this once you get past the surfshark sponsor bit at the start


----------



## kinverkid (30 Nov 2021)

Just had a couple of days away in Bury St Edmunds and saw some origami Christmas decorations in the cathedral makers fair. Did a search on YouYube and found several videos including this one for Christmas trees:


----------



## treeturner123 (30 Nov 2021)

For those of you interested in old canals, buildings that have all but disappeared and other oddities in the North West, basically Greater Manchester, do look up Martin Zero videos on YouTube, Some are really fascinating

Good Viewing

Phil


----------



## jonn (1 Dec 2021)

JohnPW said:


> Old Soviet motorbike rebuild, the video is extremely well made and very watchable, without annoying music, no in-yer-face presenter. And deserves every one of its 23million views.



That's not just a YouTube video, that's a piece of art!! Really a quiet comprehensive half hour of enjoyment.

And try these if interested in aviation and excellent acting:
 and 
Warning: These are addictive for aviation enthusiasts!


----------



## AES (1 Dec 2021)

As I briefly strayed off topic in the Jokes thread, and the results were apprecitaed by some, if you like trad jazz, try this :


----------



## Barnaby Graham (30 Dec 2021)




----------



## Barnaby Graham (1 Jan 2022)




----------



## Droogs (1 Jan 2022)

How you know if you're having a good or bad day as a pilot


----------



## Cabinetman (1 Jan 2022)

Loved the bit where they were setting a record for the shortest takeoff and the shortest landing, that was incredible it looks about ...... feet each time, not saying you’ll have to watch it!


----------



## flying haggis (1 Jan 2022)

the planes coming in sideways is when you realise why the pilots get so well paid.


----------



## Nelly111s (1 Jan 2022)

Greenfield Guitars

No surprise that this is edited to exactly 1:00:00 It's all about precision. 
Well worth an hour of your time. I have a friend who had one of the guitars. Rather expensive and rather beautiful.


----------



## swisstony (6 Jan 2022)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you what must be one of the most well made and edited video ever, shows off an extraordinary skill and is simply brilliant. Full stop. You don't even need to be a fan of skiing to appreciate this and I bet you will not regret spending just 10 minutes to watch this.


----------



## Droogs (5 Feb 2022)

Watched this yesterday, definitely food for thought about how things will go and why we should welcome immigrants


----------



## Barnaby Graham (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ttrees (10 Apr 2022)




----------



## stuart little (11 Apr 2022)

JohnPW said:


> Old Soviet motorbike rebuild, the video is extremely well made and very watchable, without annoying music, no in-yer-face presenter. And deserves every one of its 23million views.



Have any of you seen 'Biker Stuff' on YT? AKA Kawasaki KW90 restioration. You don't need to have bike interest!


----------



## Gerry (11 Apr 2022)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned the New Yorkshire Workshop


----------



## Adam W. (11 Apr 2022)

Making beams from firewood.......


----------



## Stigmorgan (11 Apr 2022)

Something a little different from my own YT account, when lockdown first happened everyone was stressed so I filmed this and sent all our staff the link so they could take half hour out and just relax with it playing on the biggest screen they have, they all loved it. Having it has definitely saved my mental health a few times


----------



## Si465 (12 Apr 2022)

Some good suggestions here, the soviet bike rebuild was great. 
The 'biker stuff' channel - yikes!

Some others that I enjoy on YouTube:
The rebuilding of tally ho - some great wood working and a joy to watch/binge
This Old Tony - mostly metal working but good humour/entertaining
Both New Yorkshire Workshop and Bradshaw Joinery are great UK wood workers

Looking back through these 5 pages it's surprising how many links no longer work - if the OPs could check if there's an updated link/add a search term that would be really helpful!


----------



## kinverkid (12 Apr 2022)

Si465 said:


> This Old Tony - mostly metal working but good humour/entertaining


With you on This Old Tony. Will not be buying a metalwork lathe in the near future but I love watching this channel. A little like listening to Norm from Cheers.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (30 Apr 2022)

I love this stuff. Look at the size of the crowd and they evan have Al from Home Improvement. Now where’s my check shirt and baseball cap, woohoo


----------



## Sandyn (30 Apr 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> I love this stuff. Look at the size of the crowd and they evan have Al from Home Improvement. Now where’s my check shirt and baseball cap, woohoo


I think my old B&D would do well there! Main problem I see is getting traction. The track will get smoother and smoother as the day goes on


----------



## clogs (30 Apr 2022)

I quite like the sessions with what gets done /made with bamboo.....
mostly with hand tools.....


----------



## stuart little (1 May 2022)

Goodness gracious me! Whatever next? Chainsaw racing?


----------

